# 30.06 Rifle Cartridge Pen



## rdabpenman (Jan 20, 2013)

Used a new un-primed brass casing, an actual Hornady .308 150 gr FMJ bullet drilled out to accept a Parker refill, a Cigar kit for the twist mechanism, transmission, upper and lower tubes.
Cleaned the casing and bullet nib and applied 4 coats of lacquer using my "Dipping Method".
Turned a piece of Elk antler for the cap with an Elk antler finial.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08725.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08734.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08729.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

That's very very cool. Do you sell these?


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice. I prefer the real casing pens over the kits. Nice job


----------



## myingling (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats Nice


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's very very cool. Do you sell these?



Thanks Kevin,

Making and selling Rifle Cartridge pens of various calibers from .223 up to 50 cal BMG and is my specialty at many gun shows.

Les


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 21, 2013)

Very Nice


----------

